# Arsenic Asylum (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This project was a little different, I built a miniature of an insane asylum for a new blog called Arsenic Asylum. The miniature was made from recycled cardboard, covered in papier mache, painted then photographed and edited in photoshop.




























Here's the link to the tutorial and the blog where the finished shots were used.

Arsenic Asylum Miniature
Arsenic Asylum: Tales From Reardon Institute



















This was a very fun project, the main goal of the new blog is to create a believable back story for my 2012 yard haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is fantastic work! I can't believe the detail and close up you would never be able to tell that it is paper mache. Bravo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see gargoyles!

Damn, you're good. You're the Rembrandt of papier mache. Or Michelangelo, take your pick


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Loving the back story to this. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, that is crazy! Looks great though!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love that you used your own gargoyles, and I love how you dumped flour on it for the snow scene... the entire thing is just super cool.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that's amazing!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!! incredible!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another awesome creation ... and yeah for pushing the limits on paper mache projects!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing. So you are not only the King of papier mache. You now are a wiz at photoshop and a dam good photographer too! You did a beautiful job. The photos have an amazingly creepy feel to them


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

That detail is amazing. Wow.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Seriously? Is there any kind of limit on your creativity? I am just blown away by this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

another awesome piece. the backstory was just as amazing!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wonderful work ... as usual...


----------

